
Israeli scientists say they found a cure for cancer - hammock
https://www.jpost.com/HEALTH-SCIENCE/A-cure-for-cancer-Israeli-scientists-say-they-think-they-found-one-578939
======
seren
Title :

“We believe we will offer in a year's time a complete cure for cancer."

Closing paragraph of the article :

Morad said that so far, the company has concluded its first exploratory mice
experiment, which inhibited human cancer cell growth and had no effect at all
on healthy mice cells, in addition to several in-vitro trials. AEBi is on the
cusp of beginning a round of clinical trials which could be completed within a
few years and would make the treatment available in specific cases.

Sounds like a premature announcement.

